# Mejorar recepción en AM



## grille1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Me resulta muy difícil sintonizar una estación de radio en AM en un lugar que está muy "contaminado" de RF. Intenté haciendo una antena de loop pero no tengo suerte. La interferencia de ruido es muy grande. Cómo puedo mejorar la recepción? Se puede "amplificar" determinada frecuencia para poder escuchar bien esta en el equipo? Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2009)

Moví tu tema a esta sección.

Saludos


----------



## alexus (Jul 4, 2009)

un pasa banda, pero si tenes splater, lo vas a tener igual, porque es por cercania.


----------



## grille1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Alexus, pero un pasa banda... tienen todos los receptores. De alguna manera tengo que lograr amplificar la recepción en deternminada frecuencia o aumentar la ganacia de recepción.


----------



## alexus (Jul 5, 2009)

grille donde estas axactamente?

un pasa banda angosta, ose, la portadora y los limites laterales y listo, creo que eran 3khz para cada lado.

que raro eso de la contamincacion!


----------



## enigmaelectronica (Jul 6, 2009)

no tiene tu receptor una función llamada "LOCAL" 

o una llamada "DX" para que la deshabilites?


----------



## grille1 (Jul 6, 2009)

Enimgma, el receptor no tiene esta función DX. Me sucede en todas las frecuencias en AM. Igual, he probado con otros receptores sin éxito. Es una oficina, parace una jaula de faraday... Me podría mudar, pero la idea es que pueda amplificar la señal de RF de la frecuencia que quiero.


----------



## alexus (Jul 6, 2009)

en donde estas grille?

yo en las piedras, y te cuento que en bandas de aficionado, modulando en amplitud, no tengo ningun problema, ni en transmisión ni en recepcion.

agradeceria te expliques un poco mas, puede ser?


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 15, 2009)

Grille para poderte ayudar debes de especificar que frecuencias te interesan recibir, por que la AM esta muy contaminada por ruidos propios de la banda debido a la propagacion ya sea por onda terrestre o rebote en las capas de la Ionosfera, esta ultimas varian en altura durante el dia y hace que varien las condiciones de propagacion de las ondas, hay que conocer que frecuencia nos interesa recibir para saber que tipo de antena nos conviene usar.

aqui te dejo un link para que veas la propagacion semanal de las ondas de radio

http://www.arrl.org/w1aw/prop/2009-arlp028.html

Salu2
Mac


----------



## grille1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mac, la frecuencia que necesito sintonizar es 1130 kHz.


----------



## alexus (Jul 15, 2009)

uuu hablamos de la banda de 160!

que es, radio nacional? 

voy a probar en mi equipo con un bigote a ver si tengo problemas.

atte. alexus.


----------



## grille1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Exacto


----------



## alexus (Jul 15, 2009)

y no la escuhas? vivis adentro de un tarro!


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 15, 2009)

a que distancia estas de la emisora que te interesa recibir...?...,   y en que horario deseas escucharla....?


----------



## grille1 (Jul 16, 2009)

estoy cerca, a 20 km, el problema lo tengo yo ya que vivo en un edificio viejo cuyas paredes exteriores son 35-40 cm de espesor.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 16, 2009)

Creo que el problema puede derivar de muchas fuentes, yo recomendaria lo siguente:

Un filtro LC centrado en la frecuencia que mencionaste con un BW de 5Khz

Agregar capacitores de desacoplo en la linea interna de alimentacion

Alejar el receptor de cualquier linea de alta o baja tension

¿Puedes sub ir una foto de la parte interna del receptor?


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 18, 2009)

busca antenas Loop para recepcion....


----------

